# Sensores de presencia



## 4dri4n (Nov 21, 2010)

Queridos amigos, estoy haciendo un robot regador de masetas, y necesito identificar tres masetas y que el robot se diriga automaticamente hacia ellas, pero la verdad no se que tipo de sensores utilizar, tal vez use sensores ultrasonicos y medir el rebote de las senales para detectar  la maseta, quisiera saber que otro tipo de sensores pudiese usar para este objetivo.


----------

